# Spare or replacement baskets for duo temp pro



## pendodave (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi there,

I've just acquired a second hand duo temp pro. It has no baskets, just the portafilter holder.

I've looked online at the sage site, and had a cursory glance through the obvious interweb sources, and it doesn't look like the parts are easy to come by. They aren't even listed on the sage site, which would make ordering quite tricky...

Does anyone have a useful link to a reseller or reliable source for these?

I'm only interested in the single wall single/double baskets. If I can't get a sage specific one, is there any reason why a generic one wouldn't work (odd fit or rims)? If it might, what size would be best?

Thanks is advance, the unit is in the post, so I can't do too much measuring etc at the moment.

Cheers,

D.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I can't comment on sources, but the one problem you will have in getting new baskets is the diameter of the Duo Temp Pro baskets - they're 54mm.

Probably worth giving them a call to see if there's anything they can do.


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

I ended up sourcing a replacement portafilter for my DTP from the USA via eBay; anything listed for the following Breville models should fit:


BES870XL

BES800XL

Infuser

BES840XL

BES810BSS


In theory, if you can get a basket for any of the above, it should be happy days; the postage did cost me more than the portafilter mind you...

As in the previous post though, probably worth giving Sage a call to see if they can help.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for suggestions.

I have contacted sage by email, and they asked me to ring the helpline as their website for purchasing these things is still under construction (available next month - we'll see).

They were as helpful as can be, and only charge £2.50 per basket. Somehow, by the time I'd ordered a cleaning kit (also missing from my old banger), water filter tablets and descaler powder I was nearer £50 down than ten....

Assuming it all turns up, I'm as pleased as can be. Ironically, one of the only unscrewed items left on it is the tamper, which is so flimsy that I can see being replaced in short order.

Hopefully I'll be reporting on a successful first shot in the next week or so.


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

You really can't argue at £2.50 a basket! Pleased you got it sorted and, I'd reckon, it'll all arrive a bit quicker than my spares from the US!

The tamper is pants, it really is, but the magnetic storage for it is brilliant; not brilliant enough to offset the tamper being that bad though. The 53mm gear from Reg Barber is lovely, but I couldn't justify nearly £100 for the base and handle; the 53mm from Rhinoware was considerably cheaper...


----------



## pendodave (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, it's all arrived. Have given it a descale and general clean and got it up and working.

Seems pretty decent. Beans dialed in. Need a bit of work on milk technique - there's a bit more oomph than I'm used to. All in all, pretty pleased with the purchase.

Have got the Motta tamper. Much nicer than the supplied one. I couldn't even justify the Rhinowear one, never mind the Reg Barber, which is about the same as I stumped up for the whole machine...


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

When I win the lottery and open up my own place, which won't need to turn a profit because I'll have such a wedge of cash to fall back on, then I'll be able to see if the Reg Barber stuff is as good as is suggested. Roll on Saturday...


----------

